# Frozen



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

On a cold winter's morning, a wife texts her husband :

_"Windows frozen."_

Husband texts back:

_"Pour some warm water over it."_

Five minutes later wife texts back :

_"Computer completely dead now."_


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

He should have know better. He live in Hawaii.


----------

